# 3d



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone going to be shooting 3D this spring? I suppose we still have a few months until the weekend shoots begin again...


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I shoot 3d every year Shoot Milton, Nelson, Firestone,Mosquito Pretty much all of Ne Ohio Kinda getting the itch


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Many have already started.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Hello...I'm Paul, and I am a 3-D addict. I haven't shot any 3-D in 4 months.... Anywho, yeah I shoot 3-D and I'll start the first week of March down in Willard, and then every weekend after that. If you look around, you'll find a bunch of indoor 3-D within a couple of hours from where you are.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I have never tried one of these 3d shoots.. sounds like fun and good practice... anyone have a link to a list of ones that will be in the general area of medina? and what are the average cost for a shoot?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

http://www.ohio3dshoots.com/
site has not been updated yet though


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

thanx nicklesman


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

i would also be interested in shooting a few 3d rounds, indoor or outdoor. If you know any that are around cleveland around- shoot me a PM. I got hooked last year, its a blast


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

George, I got a spot for you in North Royalton, every third Sunday I believe, starts April, I'm goin you in?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Snackmans Dad said:


> George, I got a spot for you in North Royalton, every third Sunday I believe, starts April, I'm goin you in?


depends what sunday it falls on and if it coincides with my work schedule. hell yea ill be down.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Gju42486 I will take you to some for a walleye trip


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

nicklesman said:


> Gju42486 I will take you to some for a walleye trip


you know how to get ahold of me. Im always lookin to fill seats and fling some arrows so im sure we can work something out.

Shoot me a pm with what your lookin for and we'll see what happens. 

I cant gaurantee we will catch walleye though


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Gju42486 said:


> I cant gaurantee we will catch walleye though


If you take the infamous EZ with you, you might have a chance...
Notice I said "might". Come on spring.


----------

